
Ask HN: Any small side project ideas for unemployment period? - imafish
I am facing an unemployment period after graduation and need something to do with my time.<p>Do you have any ideas for a small useful project that could be finished within a couple of weeks (until I hopefully find a job)?<p>It could also maybe be contribution of a small feature to some open source project.<p>I am somewhat tech agnostic, so all ideas are welcome. Thanks.
======
hkon
1) Make youtube training videos in your area of expertise.

2) Use your training videos to solidify your presence on the internet with an
accompanying blog/newsletter/and kindle e-book.

------
etherreal
If you are into self sovereign ID or programing for ethereum/IPFS or even IPDB
then take a look at [http://etherRe.al](http://etherRe.al) We are in
hackethercamp and two of our devs have dropped out for different reasons so if
you have time THIS WEEK then hit me up @CampEtherReal on twitter or email me.

------
david927
Contact me. My email is in my profile.

